# 1979 R100rt for sale



## s.kingsley (Aug 6, 2013)

My husband has an r100rr for sale. It's in really good shape. The odometer doesn't work and it currently isn't running because it needs a new battery, but there is nothing else wrong with it. It comes with lots of extras and we are asking $2800 for it. Anyone know anyone who might be interested or is anyone interested? I tried Craigslist and got a bunch of jokers asking about it, no one serious. He wants to buy a new BMW but he has to get rid of this one first. I do have a bunch of pictures.


----------



## kyfdx (Aug 4, 2003)

You'll never sell a non-running bike... at least not for anything over $500..

If you really want to sell it, get it running..


----------

